# Pre-upgrade system



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

The old system:

Hitachi 43" Rear projection "HD-ready" TV, not sure of the model# (43UWX10B I think)
-gone- color convergence fried twice in 5 yrs, I was never really happy with it's performance

Onkyo TX-8511 - (Receiver)10+yrs old and still going strong great stereo sound, very light on features and price
Onkyo DV-S535 - (DVD player) a bit picky about which DVD's it will play now, but it has been good for nearly 8 years
Onkyo DX-C340 - (CD changer) great workhorse, as old and durable as the receiver

Technics SB-K24 speakers - very old (probably 25yrs) got 'em in high school or junior high, first speakers I ever owned, still going. Decent sound, nice crisp highs, lacking in the mids though
Digital Pro Audio DPA-210T - I am ashamed to say that I own these, but they were a given to me as a replacement for some other speakers I had that were destroyed at a party long ago, I am certain that they were purchased out of the back of a "white van." Sound is full, but muddy.

The New:
Sony KDL-46xbr4
Oppo 981-HD
front speakers are the next upgrade, followed by a receiver or pre/pro and amp.
then the center channel, surrounds and sub
then a PS3 or Blu-ray player (or HD-DVD if they win the war)

and then start the whole thing over with ultra-holographic-audiotastic gear or audio/visual implants in 2020...


----------

